# motor building



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

what can i do to a ga16 motor besides turbo(already have)my time slip is now [email protected] or should i swap?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

build your internals and boost it up more


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

build 1.6...have fun/run 1.6...sell 1.6...buy sr20


----------



## 97 Black SER (Apr 30, 2002)

i think you mean [email protected]


----------



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

*mitsu turbo*

hey i have a smaller mitsu m10 turbo that can run at 5-7psi what time do you guy think i can run with a .698 reaction time????


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: mitsu turbo*



sentra_ga16det said:


> *hey i have a smaller mitsu m10 turbo that can run at 5-7psi what time do you guy think i can run with a .698 reaction time???? *


Low 15's, high 14's depending on shifting ability.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what are the specs(trim, AR's) on that turbo? what are u using for engine management? basically, whats ur setup?


----------

